# Problem Starting My Car. Please Help



## wrcrs25 (Apr 28, 2009)

This is my first post. I recently bought a 2004 350Z. Ive had it for about 3 months problem free. Now, every now and then when I try to start the car it seems to have a problem. 

When I turn the key the engine cranks and cranks but does not start. (this happens about 1/10 times i try to start the car. The other 9/10 times it starts just fine). When this happens I typically pull the key out of the ignition let that car sit for 30 secs and try again. Usually itll start then. 

When I got my PPI the nissan dealership told me it needs a new battery and the 30K maintenance but no other issues. I changed the battery last night but I had the same problem this morning. Once the car is started it seems to run just fine. 

Car has 45K miles on it. No know issues. 

Any ideas on what it can be???

Thanks.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Take it to the dealer and see if it's had the CPS recall done. When those start to die that's one of the systems.


----------



## wrcrs25 (Apr 28, 2009)

What is a CPS? and what was it recalled for?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Crank position sensor and cam sensors are replaced for either no start or just shuts off randomly.


----------



## wrcrs25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Outkast -- I looked into it and im pretty sure that recall was just for the 2003 models. Correct me if im wrong. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Nope, call your dealer and give them your vin# and they can tell if it's been done yet or not.


----------



## wrcrs25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Called my dealer and there are no outstanding recalls on my car. 

hmm... this is really starting to frustrate me.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Well get some codes run and go from there. Or see if it's getting spark and fuel. Those are the easy first steps to do.


----------

